# Getting in the magazines.



## acparsons (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello All,

   Photography is just a hobby for me. However, I would like to get some photos in magazines. It is hard to filter through the info on my searches, since many appear to be scams. What is the best way to go about networking to get photos in magazines?

                    Thanks All,


----------



## tirediron (Jan 28, 2014)

Submit images relevant to that magazine (Ie, don't send images however great they may be of a fisherman to Vogue) to their editiorial staff.  Make sure you send images which reflect that periodical's style and content and have relevancy.  Your chances are of getting accepted are slim, but if you keep at it, you may eventually get accepted.  If the magazines have local offices, then pound some shoe leather and visit them in person.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 28, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Submit images relevant to that magazine (Ie, don't send images however great they may be of a fisherman to Vogue) to their editiorial staff.  Make sure you send images which reflect that periodical's style and content and have relevancy.  Your chances are of getting accepted are slim, but if you keep at it, you may eventually get accepted.  If the magazines have local offices, then pound some shoe leather and visit them in person.



Thanks, that's great advice.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 28, 2014)

Start a magazine.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 28, 2014)

Are there any local magazines in your area? You could start there.

Also, many companies have their own publications, as well. Martin Guitars, for instance, has "The Sounding Board", and I believe they routinely accept reader submissions. I would imagine that there are other companies, in other industries, that do that, as well. 

You're probably not going to land on the cover of Life, but you can start getting published. With a little bit of effort, it can happen...


----------



## acparsons (Jan 28, 2014)

I live in South Korea, I've contacted the magazines in English here and had some success. I'll be contacting more in the US. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2014)

Your one stop source, and not just for magazines - 2014 Photographer's Market


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 28, 2014)

Like KmH said, the Photographer's Market is the go to book if you want to send your photos in yourself.  Another option is submitting your photographs to a stock agency, and then that agency will pitch your images to the magazine editors (for a cut of the profit of course).  I know Tandem Stock is looking for images for their Asia collection.  You can also approach Getty, Corbis, Aurora, Stocksy, Shuttertock...etc.  Its a long list.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 29, 2014)

KmH said:


> Your one stop source, and not just for magazines - 2014 Photographer's Market



I checked out that book. Awesome place to start!


----------

